# My reindeer hack



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

Like many others, I couldn't resist getting one of those wire reindeer with the moving heads that go on sale after Christmas and giving him a little modification . . .


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, spinwitch, I'd like to see Santa try to harness that demon deer to his sleigh!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

A different take on the reindeer hack, I like it. Do you have any more pics of it?


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice work! It looks very...... un-pet-able. How about a video?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's one creepy deer.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Santa Claus = Satan's Claws

A perfect deer for him!


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Needs antlers, otherwise I love it.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice and creepy!


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

That's really creepy. Do you have a video of it in motion?


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

I took a short video of the reindeer--but I don't know how to upload it. I tried an attachment but it failed. Can someone clue me in?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

You should be able to link it from Photobucket or another hosting site.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow, that is cool!


----------

